# Anyway to reduce DOMS?



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

I hit a few personal bests yesterday on my leg day/deadlifts. Today I was soooo sore, my ****, back, legs calves... everything! I always get soreness, that is expected. But this was so bad it affected my shoulder workout today, any advice on reducing DOMS?

I have a fair amount of protein, and I take glutamine, EAAs. Any other suggestions for reducing soreness for next time.

Cheers


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

yes

Dont train so hard

Or use cables:whistling:


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

jw007 said:


> yes
> 
> Dont train so hard
> 
> Or use cables:whistling:


Fair Enough. :thumbup1:

You look like a proper beast in your avatar. :clap:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Ten minutes in an ice bath is supposed to help if it's really bad


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hobbit JT said:


> I hit a few personal bests yesterday on my leg day/deadlifts. Today I was soooo sore, my ****, back, legs calves... everything! I always get soreness, that is expected. But this was so bad it affected my shoulder workout today, any advice on reducing DOMS?
> 
> I have a fair amount of protein, and I take glutamine, EAAs. Any other suggestions for reducing soreness for next time.
> 
> Cheers


Want to stop DOMS?

On your way to the gym stop. Turn around. Go home. Be a family man.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Light cardio helps me with leg DOMS, but you have to push through the initial pain but it eases up after 10 or so mins. Ibuprofen also helps with this.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I've never heard of any way...infact if I dont get em, i'd just start thinking i wasn't training hard enough...then I'd start worrying about that...so I'm always happy to be in pain!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Rest, massage, contrast showers/baths, heat, stretching and more training and more cardio all reduce DOMS.

Doms are not necessary - it just stops you training sooner than you should  Most of the time you can train through it anyway.

M


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Rest, massage, contrast showers/baths, heat, stretching and more training and more cardio all reduce DOMS.
> 
> Doms are not necessary - it just stops you training sooner than you should  Most of the time you can train through it anyway.
> 
> M


Absolutely right. If you have really sever DOMS, I think you have gone on too long, too hard. You only get 48 hours of building from a muscle (ish) so any DOMS lasting past this is very counter productive.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Well its monday evening now, I worked out on saturday and I'm not as sore it's dying down now. My calves are the only muscles that are making it hard to walk. I don't get too bothered by DOMS but when you find it hard to walk its kinda annoying. Feeling better though, I think I should definately warm down and stretch next time.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

learn to embrace doms... think of it like how a banker would embrace pay day :lol: ...

its a reward for doing the hard work in the gym :thumb:

There are a few things you can do to minimise sorness.

* Correct Pre, Intra & post workout nutrition

* Caffeine

* Vitamin c & e

* stretching

* Cold/ice bath

* cold, hot alternating showers.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just Man up and take it


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Just Man up and take it


i atually enjoy it.

i think i would be distraught if i woke up without doms in the muscle group i trained the previous day...


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Stretch pre and post workout, or you could try some soft tissue work.


----------

